
Number plate cameras can tell an O from an 0. Drivers, can't - YeGoblynQueenne
https://www.theguardian.com/money/2018/mar/16/parking-fines-number-plate-recognition-0-o
======
cimmanom
That sounds more like a poor choice of font than anything.

~~~
octosphere
[http://homoglyphs.net](http://homoglyphs.net)

~~~
cimmanom
License plates use a very limited set of glyphs.

There are plenty of programming fonts that make it trivial to distinguish the
letter O and the number zero. Or distinguish uppercase i from lowercase L from
the number one. Etc.

Arial is not one of those fonts.

